# West Branch Musky!?



## Rainbow

Ok. I finally broke down and invested in about a $300 outfit to cast to Muskies in West Branch. This is probably not the optimum time of year, and I've only landed one in the past 3 or 4 years of trolling for them.

I really want to catch another one... and since trolling didn't seem to be the ticket, I thought I'd try 'working' for them instead.

So... is anyone out there willing to give me some information about what works? What type of lure - make / model / size / color, and where in the h3ll they're likely to be in the lake?

With summer in full swing, and boaters/skiers/jet skis, all over the east end, I'm guessing they're well clear of all the noise? But since I really don't have a clue... where are they likely to be hiding? Deep, shallow, north, south, east, west, near the damn?

If you fish West Branch for Musky intentionally (bass fishermen seem to hook into them by default somehow) - what, where, when and how?!

Thanks all!
~ Rainbow


----------



## bubba k

It's honestly not that simple. I too went out a few years ago and bought a rod, reel, and a few lures, and set out to catch me some muskies. Well, it took me over a year to reprogram myself. I was basically using BIG lures utilizing bass and walleye techniques. I finally realized that musky fishing is not something that a fisherman can do occassionally.....it has to overwhelm you to where it becomes the ONLY way of fishing. Once that happens, you'll begin to START to figure it out. Then once you do, you'll beat yourself up because you'll be in that "slump" to where you go days without a fish. Trust me, this is a species that involves countless hours and many failures before you even begin to get comfortable. Hundreds of hours later, I am finally getting comfortbale to where I feel confident every day on the water. My buddy and I have landed 5 fish in the last 3 outings, but we're likley to catch nothing the next 3.....that's just the way the cycle runs. 

A few quick things that I have learned the past few years if you are a caster:

1. ALWAYS assume that a fish is following your lure! On West Branch, the water is normally off-color so you may have a fish follow BELOW your lure that you never see so ALWAYS thoroughly figure-8 at least one time on every cast - maybe twice if if it's a prime spot. Mke sure to keep the rod LOW in the water. 
2. Always fish the shoreline that the wind is blowing into. DON'T avoid the wind! My biggest musky this year came in an area where the wind was blowing us so hard that it was nearly impossible to control the boat with the trolling motor. Wind can be a key!
3. Moon phases seem to be a lot more important with musky than other species. If possible, try to time your trips based on the better moon phases. If that's not possible, at least pay attention to the better feeding periods listed on the lunar table for each given day. EVERY fish landed by my buddy and I this year has come during the prime window feeder period on the lunar table - AND I didn't bother to check it until AFTER the fact....now I know exactly how important it is!!!!!!

I am not an expert, but I feel that I have learned a lot this past few years. If you REALLY get into it then you'll reap the rewards. If not, you'll go back to fishing for something other than muskies......


----------



## dmgonfishin55

I have to agree 100% with everything BubbaK has to say, but I have one thing to add, never skip a day of fishing because the weather or moon is not in your favor. I have caught muskies on days where the air temp has dropped 20 degrees from the day before, milk chocolate colored water, just plain ignorant to even be out fishing but those were days that I could fish and it payed off. So long story short, time on the water is key. Nothing replaces experience and if you stick with it, you will figure it out.


----------



## BITE-ME

Ditto to the above responses. I think timing (moon phase & daily lunar events) is a big key to success. If you have limited time to fish, pick the peak times to be on the water & be in the most likely spot on the lake when that moon event happens. However, I have a buddy who constantly reminds me of the most important rule of Muskie fishing... *"You can't just be persistent, you have to be relentless" *

I've never fished West Branch, but if the water temps are up, you need to fish deeper in the water column or look for areas that have springs or feeder creeks with cooler water.


----------



## crittergitter

BITE-ME said:


> *"You can't just be persistent, you have to be relentless" *


I like that quote. Also, saw a quote on MuskyFirst that I really like:

"Musky fishing is like trying to nail jello to a tree"

I have gotten just a little bit better at it and like Bubba........this year I have become obsessed with it. I have only fished for a different species about 4 times all year.


----------



## BaddFish

WB hates me...and I don't spend enough time there... but in the summer time I've had some luck with topwater jerkbaits REAL early in the morning over shallow weed flats.
Put me on a windy/weedy flat early in the morning.... and I'm a happy hunter.

Two points I'd like to add:
Muskie turn on in warmer water (or so they say  ) So the only rule with them in the summer is.... there are no rules.

Summer time pre-cold fronts or when the barometric pressure is dropping can be great in addition to moon phase, etc... (kinda what dmgon said with temp)

Good luck


----------



## Rainbow

When I go fishing, I normally spend ALL DAY on the water, and sometimes even the night - just to get up and fish the early morning hours. Trouble is, that's usually only on a Sunday and Monday, most days.

So, peak times will come and go while I'm out there.
I have noticed that when rain is approaching is when fish seem to 'turn on' - but being out in a thunder / lightening storm is not someplace I want to be, so I'll get off the water then - but if it's just rain - no problem.

I'm really new to Musky fishing - really haven't done it 'exclusively' but do make an 'attempt' every time out. Trolling is easy - put out the lure and drive around. I've got several different kinds of lures that I'll use for that.

Casting is something I haven't done a lot of (just because trolling is soooo much easier) - so your tips about the wind, peak hours, warm water, inlets, weed beds - are all very helpful.

I suppose in some ways it's like every other species - right place, right time, right bait - and with a little luck, they're on!? And for that to happen - it won't, unless I'm on the water and working it!

If you have any other tips, or things you do / look for at any given time - that would help a lot too... depending on the conditions

Spring / Summer / Fall - size/color/type (surface, shallow, deep)
- bright sunny days, morning/evening
- overcast days, morning/evening
- windy days, sunny/overcast

What makes you do / choose to fish a particular way (troll / cast) and how do you choose your lures / colors / sizes for those situations? No doubt there's about a million answers to those questions - but for those of you who have pretty much got a system - can you share what you do?

Thanks again for your answers and suggestions!!!

~ Rainbow

:beer:


----------



## bubba k

Rainbow said:


> Trolling is easy - put out the lure and drive around. I've got several different kinds of lures that I'll use for that.
> 
> Spring / Summer / Fall - size/color/type (surface, shallow, deep)
> - bright sunny days, morning/evening
> - overcast days, morning/evening
> - windy days, sunny/overcast
> 
> What makes you do / choose to fish a particular way (troll / cast) and how do you choose your lures / colors / sizes for those situations? No doubt there's about a million answers to those questions - but for those of you who have pretty much got a system - can you share what you do?
> 
> :beer:


Trolling can actually be more difficult than casting - if done properly. Most guys that just "troll around" are wasting their time. You have to go out there with a game plan no different than if you were casting. Are you trolling points, open water while targetting schools of baitfish, weed edges, etc.? All of these can be productive if matched with the correct lure and trolled with precision....otherwise you have just as much of a chance at catching a musky as the guy fishing from the shoreline with a worm under a bobber.

My recommendation would be to spend a few hunderd dollars and get a good guide for a day. My first experience musky fishing was 13 years ago with Gregg Thomas on Cave Run Lake. He was still a teenager, and I walked away from the experience feeling very fortunate. Those 8 hours on the water will allow you to begin formulating your own approach to musky fishing. Tell him that you want an intro course - a little bit of everything. 

Remember, "it's not the arrow it's the Indian". Fisherman are always better off playing to their strengths - what are you??? A power fisherman, finesse fisherman, troller, caster, etc? what kind of boat do you have???? All of these things will play a role in how you fish. That's why I always tell people to keep it simple. In the musky world, you have crankbiats, jerkbaits, spinners, and topwater. Go out and buy a few of each of these and start working at it. You'll eventually figure out what works best for YOU....because what is best for others isn't necessarily what YOU feel comfortable with.

Hope that helps.....


----------



## MuskieJim

bubba k said:


> Trolling can actually be more difficult than casting - if done properly. Most guys that just "troll around" are wasting their time. You have to go out there with a game plan no different than if you were casting.


Well put! Trolling is much harder than most think. Every lure runs different, every lure has it's best running speed, depth, etc.


----------



## luredaddy

Forget about the fish, learn the lake. Find the humps, weeds, baitfish, other structure. Your best way to do this is troll. If you are trying to figure the contour/structure of the shallow areas, put a bait in the propwash 10' feet back, and one out the side 20' feet back. Troll 4 MPH and use your GPS or paper and pencil to mark spots. If you are trolling deep water, lots of it at WB, run two baits out the side with 50' of line, and watch for schools of bait.
John


----------



## MadMac

All good advice. As John said, learn the lake. I would add, learn the fish. Muskie don't hide from much of anything. They aren't boat shy walleye. They are the kings of their domain and you have to learn what they will do in a given situation. The situation consists of all the things the guys have mentioned. Weather patterns, moon phases, water temps, etc. Also, to be really good at trolling you have to learn how to make your baits "come alive" at key spots to trigger fish.


----------



## MuskieJim

Some of my best days musky fishing are during windy days. Always target the wind-blown shoreline, especially points or anywhere where current may be created by the wind. Also, like Luredaddy said be sure to learn the lakes you fish. Keep mental notes of where you catch fish/see fish caught/have any action whatsoever. Keep in mind what the conditions were like that day. Also, when you catch a fish, always put in some more time on that area as more fish are likely nearby

Bored at work wishing I was fishing. Hope everyone catches a :B in 2010


----------



## vc1111

Muskies make people crazy. 

Run away while you still can.


----------



## Ghost Hunter

Rainbow said:


> Ok. I finally broke down and invested in about a $300 outfit to cast to Muskies in West Branch. This is probably not the optimum time of year, and I've only landed one in the past 3 or 4 years of trolling for them.
> 
> I really want to catch another one... and since trolling didn't seem to be the ticket, I thought I'd try 'working' for them instead.
> 
> So... is anyone out there willing to give me some information about what works? What type of lure - make / model / size / color, and where in the h3ll they're likely to be in the lake?
> 
> With summer in full swing, and boaters/skiers/jet skis, all over the east end, I'm guessing they're well clear of all the noise? But since I really don't have a clue... where are they likely to be hiding? Deep, shallow, north, south, east, west, near the damn?
> 
> If you fish West Branch for Musky intentionally (bass fishermen seem to hook into them by default somehow) - what, where, when and how?!
> 
> Thanks all!
> ~ Rainbow


----------



## Ghost Hunter

Okay it's been awhile since I've been to West Branch since I moved to Texas in 2003 but I grew up in Streetsboro born and raised there. In 1959. I spent many hours many days weeks and years at West Branch. This may be a little late but I'll help you out with what I can. They call Muskie the fish of 10,000 cast. Does back in the day it was believed that's what it took to catch one. It is difficult still catch them but you still can. Big spinners are good for muskies big bucktails. Mets makes a few of them black or tiger cover always having to re like any other fish like bass fishing have your basic all around covers for water conditions in the lighting. If you launch at Rock Spring I go out to the damn when you get to the dam there's a Cove on the right hand side he could go back and was closed for a little bit quiet and in the springtime they're going to gather up around in there and there's channels that run up in through there. Now taking a buzzbait or a tandem spinnerbait one other good thing that's a favorite of muskies is a suick stick. When you jerk it it's what they called Walking the Dog. Jacques Zara Spook and does the same thing even a big zero spook can be beneficial lebowski's have ferocious appetite. I would stick with those and if you can get a crankbait that has like a two-part to it the back end will have like a big soft plastic grub for a tail that hooks onto the back I would use those also. If you're in a boat what you do is when you get it up close to you you want to shove your rod down into the water straight down and do a big wide figure eight. Don't do it shagle it wide do a one-way about 4 times and then reverse it and go back the other way a couple of times if nothing hits recast and every time you get it to the boat do that. Storms. Here is your key. About three hours before a storm hits if it's not too bad out get out there. Muskies northern pike and stripers along with big cats a storm front is a favorite thing to go with. You could try it up six hours ahead I mean it still affects the fish they know it's coming but the closer it is the better it is. You should catch a couple of muskies during a storm front. Look for Bay area's for like a grassy Marsh area that you can fish the stuff over the top of the grass. Meaning the grass growing in the water and you have a foot of water between the grass and the top of the water where you can just use it right above it. Or even if it's about four or five foot down. Or seaweed. Just make sure you have enough room so you don't get hooked up. And are you go. Not the damn The Rock areas not a huge favorite but they know Bait fish congregation there and usually where there's a rocky area with a quick drop off like it's a damn throw it out and bring it on back and if you can even fish just the outside right before the break of the drop-off and finish sideways to it get on the shoreline turn sideways and fish a long way that way. But first cast out to the shore bring it back do that for a while with nothing go up by the Shore train your boat left or right sideways and bring it in sideways that way. that can produce some big fish out there by the dam. Heed of warning. I don't care how many videos you've seen or watched in fisherman and all that be prepared for a strike at the last second and when they hit they're going to hit hard. So don't hold that pole flimsy like yours you know bass fishing where you got a good grip on it but yet it's not extremely tight. You need to hold onto that thing for dear life ahead of time. But don't wear out your arm and it will wear out your arm. Second best thing Huarache first best thing big shiners or very small carp. Big shiners do wonders for muskie and there's Pike in there to I've got some decent Pike out of pipe out of West branch but that was in the 80s. All this stuff will still work today. By The Rock Spring boat ramp to the right there's a Cove believe it or not get out the early morning before everyone else gets it for boating or a night like me and a buddy did Mark chiufo as we were fishing for Crappie Bass and at the time he hooked into in to and landed the state record striper. so nice Cove fish the mouth of it there's always fish in the mouth of it but not during heavy traffic of boat launches. I hope this helps you. Jake's can be beneficial also I use a wire leader. And don't take this lightly they are very tenacious. Once hooked they will do what they can 15 lb or bigger will do what they can to rip your arm off. You might catch northern pike there because they have the same type of habitat practically like the muskie. I hope this helps have fun and good luck


----------

